# Roll a Table legs



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Accessories


----------



## mgpaddler (May 3, 2009)

This site may be what you're after;
Camp Specialties Accessories
Standard legs = $6


----------



## drhughjorgen (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks and I have looked at new ones. But at $24 for four? What if there is someone out there that is throwing away a table that is broken? I'm in no hurry and I'd rather save it from the scrap heap. Thanks


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

How about just a whole spare table? Figure you are getting the table top for $16 

here


----------



## drhughjorgen (Jun 15, 2007)

Again folks it is about re-using something someone is going to dump in the landfill. Sure I can afford to buy a new table and just use the legs or just buy the legs, yes I can do that. My question here is when someone is going to toss legs that are still useable, will you contact me please?


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

drhughjorgen said:


> Again folks it is about re-using something someone is going to dump in the landfill. Sure I can afford to buy a new table and just use the legs or just buy the legs, yes I can do that. My question here is when someone is going to toss legs that are still useable, will you contact me please?


How do you know the guy on craigslist isn't going to just toss the whole table in the landfill?


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Not sure why you need them, but assuming that the ones you have are either broken, or non-existent.... here's an idea that may solve your problem and keep stuff out of the landfill. 
I wanted shorter legs on my table (to use at the beach) so I took an old broom handle, cut four 6" pieces, drilled out a hole in the bottom of each and glued in some old all-thread cut to length. Sanded the other ends, finished with varnish and done.... you could make the legs any height you want and the weight difference between wood and aluminum is negligible...


----------



## drhughjorgen (Jun 15, 2007)

Again, Really, Can't we just stick to my request for Roll-a-Table legs that you no longer need or want, let me know cause I want them. That's all I want really.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

drhughjorgen said:


> Again, Really, Can't we just stick to my request for Roll-a-Table legs that you no longer need or want, let me know cause I want them. That's all I want really.


I guess what folks are doing here is putting some logic to the request. It's not like you are looking for 1 or even 2 legs but 8. Come on! I would say the likelihood of anyone having 8 good legs lying around, ready to ship off is right up there in getting issued a Selway, MFS, MS, GC, Deso, WW and Lodore permit all at once.

But seriously - I know your first request was just for 8 extra legs, but some of the options are pretty reasonable in my book and if I was in the same position I would welcome the suggestions that I may not have thought of in the first place.

just my .02


----------



## drhughjorgen (Jun 15, 2007)

Gosh, I'm sorry I ever started this. OK never mind, with chances like that I will never get them anyway. Thanks for pointing that out Read N Run. And for the guilt trip on the suggestions and your .02. I withdraw my post.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Come on....I'm just messing with you. But really - I'd be interested to know if you got an offer of any legs whatsoever? 

I was simply pointing out that people were trying to be helpful in solving the issue you have ( a rolltop table with missing or broken legs). 

But statistically speaking you are looking for 
a) someone with multiple good legs 
b) of the specific table you have 
c) that's getting rid of everything but the legs 
d) happens to be on the buzz 
e) reads this post 
f) is willing to pack them up and ship them to you (I know you volunteered to cover shipping costs).

Is it just me or does that seem like a REALLY long shot? 

Sorry - I didn't intend to chase you off.


----------



## Willc (May 1, 2013)

I got two legs. My wife has two legs. And between my two children they have four legs...... 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

drhughjorgen said:


> I withdraw my post.


 I can still see it. But I can't see your legs.


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

Go easy on the guy, is not like he's looking for a baby virgin unicorn. Oh wait never mind I withdraw my post.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

How many turkey legs do you think one could pile on a roll-a-table, before breaking at least one of the legs?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Professor skin flute why the attitude?
You could use 1/2 in EMT conduit and 6 - 1/2 head bolts in the correct thread. grind off a little of the bolt head and tack weld it. Bet you could find the bolts and conduit locally second hand. Don't have a welder? take a six pack to your local shop or buddy. A night out and you raided your local parts bin. Or you could play your organ.

and putting your email on the buzz is just asking for more spam. 

Sorry...withdrawn


----------

